
Theranos Our Lab - jhonovich
https://www.theranos.com/our-lab
======
jhonovich
This is a fascinating non-denial denial.

Key claims in the WSJ report they simply ignore: "At the end of 2014, the lab
instrument developed as the linchpin of its strategy handled just a small
fraction of the tests then sold to consumers, according to four former
employees." "One was tested with Edison machines and the other with
instruments from other companies. The two types of equipment gave different
results when testing for vitamin D, two thyroid hormones and prostate cancer.
The gap suggested to some employees that the Edison results were off,
according to the internal emails and people familiar with the findings."

